# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  FUE Hair Transplant Devices  Does Truth Equate To Diminished Bottom L

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren and Spencer (Spex) Stevenson discuss the true value of the information that some FUE device manufactures offer on their consumer facing websites, as well as the importance of understanding that not all hair []

More...

----------


## Spex

Great segment.

----------

